# Heads Up Otter Lake Dog Owners



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Heads up dog owners who took the doggies to the rally: Chris, from Schaffer's found a tick on his dog while he was there - I was with him when he did - and I found a tick on Toby this evening. Wouldn't hoit to check the pets.

Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks Scott, yes this is the height of tick season. I Frontlined both my guys before we left. Plus it isn't the ticks you can see that are a problem







My guys are triple protected & Boone already has Lyme Disease







He has been treated X3, a month on antibiotics each time. They have the Flea & Tick Collars, Frontline/month & the Lyme Vaccine. The NE is the worst for Lyme Disease.









Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Scott
But it wouldn't be a bad idea to check the kids also since they were running all over the place

Don


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the info

Greg frontlined Wishbone a few days before we left, but will check anyway

Sharon


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We frontlined ours earlier this month, and they have Lyme vaccine.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up, Scott!!!

Everyone and everything that was in the woods (that would be...uh...all of us, our kids, our dogs, and our gear) are potential targets...just about anywhere in this country but yes, the East is a hot bed. But remember...not all Ticks carry Lyme Disease....the ones that do are the size of a pin head so VERY hard to find. Glad to hear so many are using FrontLine on the 4-leggeds!!!

btw, Seeker & Tadger say "More cookies will also help protect us!"


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Toby was frontlined too. Seems that little sucker of a tick didn't realize it and jumed on him and started sucking away any way.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've been using Advantix on my guys (the dogs, the kids won't stand still long enough for me to apply it), but I've checked them over anyway. So far nothing. I did have one on me when we were at Otter Lake last month though, so my alert was already up, so to speak.

Tim


----------



## GeoWalls (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks, We,re using Advantix this year. Either there were lots of ticks this year or Frontline is better. We so far have found 5 or 6 ticks over the summer on Bailey. So far none from last weekend though.

Thanks again,
Jeff

Oh, the Outback is now all winterized and put to bed under its cover for the winter, its a sad day.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

maybe...but I've yet to find a tick or a flea on either of my labs since I've been using the Advantix, and my vet swears by it.

Tim


----------

